# What is the proper calcium amount???



## marleys_family (Oct 28, 2010)

I keep reading about the calcium percentage in puppy's food, but can't find anywhere what the amount recommended is??? Can someone help me out? Thanks


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

From what I've read, the ratio for calcium and phosphorus is perfect at 1:1 for growing pups. Most are higher than recommended or not balanced. The balance is important. Orijen Large breed puppy & Wellness super5mix large breed puppy are the two of the best as far as the ratio, and low in both compared to other kibbles.


----------



## marleys_family (Oct 28, 2010)

The food I have lists calcium at 1.5 and phosphorus at 1.1 so I guess that's not too bad..


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I wouldn't go more than 1.6/1 (the orijen LBP formula). Anything more than that is too much for my own comfort.

Keep in mind that most bags only list the minimum amounts. You need to go by the max amount, so this information is always found on the side of a bag of dog food. Sometimes you need to do your own research.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Make sure it is maximum and not minimum that is listed, many times they put the minimum up only...


----------



## marleys_family (Oct 28, 2010)

Both are "min" amounts...should I use this food, or try something else? It's also not a large breed puppy formula, just "puppy" and a holistic dry food. The breeder is giving her Beneful right now but we don't want to use it when she comes home this weekend...We're in Canada so alot of the food options I've read on here aren't available here, I'm in a small town, we only have grocery stores, Walmart or a pet valu which is very highly priced...I do have a petsmart about 40 minutes away and will go there if I need to


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would go 40 minutes away for good food, you can get Wellness there, I would think and Orijen. Breeder is feeding Beneful? Red flag...sorry I had to make that comment.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

What about getting the food shipped to your house? Is that an option for you?


----------



## schroedes (Sep 10, 2010)

anyone know if the wellness large breed adult is fine for my 5 month old? it only lists minimum amounts on the bag


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

schroedes said:


> anyone know if the wellness large breed adult is fine for my 5 month old? it only lists minimum amounts on the bag


Wellness large breed puppy is fine. Even the regular wellness adult formula is ok and probably what I would feed if I fed wellness. Just dont feed the regular puppy formula, only large breed or adult. Oh and don't feed their wellness core formulas to a puppy either.


----------



## schroedes (Sep 10, 2010)

thanks! wanna get him on the core when he matures more, im guessing around a year?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

schroedes said:


> thanks! wanna get him on the core when he matures more, im guessing around a year?


Personally, I'd wait until at least two years old. 18 months at the earliest, but that's just what i'd do.


----------



## marleys_family (Oct 28, 2010)

What about Blue Buffalo?


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

BB refuses to publish their maximums. Many have tried to find out. The fact that it's such a secret makes me suspect it it too high. I have switched.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/diet-nutrition/145562-blue-buffalo-what-they-hiding.html


----------

